# Biceps never sore



## Pierre (Jan 16, 2007)

The day after I exercise my triceps I'm aware that I exercised my triceps.  The day after I exercise my forearms I'm aware that I exercised my forearms.  Simply put--they're ever-so-slightly sore. Not painfully sore, but I have evidence that I exercised. The day after I exercise my biceps, I'm never sore.  How do I make my biceps sore? Any ideas?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Bullet list time:


 Soreness doesn't mean much
 Biceps are much smaller than triceps
 Your exercise selection may not be that good


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 16, 2007)

I think its pretty common not to get sore biceps, I've heard alot of people say that


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 16, 2007)

I rarely work biceps. When I do they never get sore either. I'll know I worked them and they may feel pumped, but I don't recall any soreness. Why do you want to make them sore?


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

my biceps are sore every day after my pull workout and i only do 1-2exercises for them. usually hammer curls and seated db curls. slow negative and squeeze at the top. but it seems hard for me to get a good pump in them. so i usually do 10-12reps slowly and that works usually.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bullet list time:
> 
> 
> Soreness doesn't mean much
> ...


enough said


----------



## yuppy (Jan 16, 2007)

yea mine are rarely sore, im prolly doing something wrong. im gonna smash em tomorrow.


----------



## mrmark (Jan 17, 2007)

I think's due to the size and structure of the muscle. I push biceps as hard as calves and hams etc... yet the latter 2 are frequently achey but never biceps


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

If you want sore biceps just superset barbell curls 3x26 with preacher curls 3x26, then do a set of 100 concentration curls.

It wont do shit for size, conditioning or strength, but theyll be sore as a hookers ass in the morning.

Dont train to be sore for god's sake, who wants to be sore? Train to put more weight on the bar.


----------



## Samo (Jan 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> If you want sore biceps just superset barbell curls 3x26 with preacher curls 3x26, then do a set of 100 concentration curls.
> 
> It wont do shit for size, conditioning or strength, but theyll be sore as a hookers ass in the morning.
> 
> Dont train to be sore for god's sake, who wants to be sore? Train to put more weight on the bar.




Priceless!!

Listen to the man he knows his liftin'


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Alright this is very easy. You dont need to be sore to grow. I have lifted many times in the past and I have not been sore. Just because you are not sore, doesnt mean you will not grow. Dont stress over it, I believe it means very little.


----------



## obz (Jan 17, 2007)

Unless I have more than 2 days off, I'm almost never sore anywhere.
Don't worry about it.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> If you want sore biceps just superset barbell curls 3x26 with preacher curls 3x26, then do a set of 100 concentration curls.
> 
> It wont do shit for size, conditioning or strength, but theyll be sore as a hookers ass in the morning.
> 
> Dont train to be sore for god's sake, who wants to be sore? Train to put more weight on the bar.



+2


I hardly ever get sore biceps, but they're coming on well... so not a big issue mate


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

My biceps rarely get sore and they have been growing fine for me.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Fufu, its just because your a monsterous beast!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 17, 2007)

Aside from what has been said, you can try lowering your rest intervals and/or empahisizing the eccentric part of the lifts.

Though as mentioned, soreness is not indicitve of hypertrophy. In fact, its usually detrimental


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

I am a puny flabby boy compared to most of you genetic animals, BUT, I worked out biceps pretty damn hard yesterday and they aren't soar, but when I try to flex, it doesn't feel nice and it goes nowhere. I would like to call that repair mode. The moral of the story is... if you truly feel you got a good workout, don't worry about them being soar. Worry about getting them bigger. If you want to feel soar though, you can come over and I can hit you in the head with a 2x4. See how that feels in the morning.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

exactly... If i wanna know if my bi training is working, i use a tape-measure


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bullet list time:
> 
> 
> Soreness doesn't mean much
> ...



 ^^ this is a good answer ...

but also Try to lower the weight and do explosive concentrics and lower the weight slowly without stoping at the bottom ...... decrease rest between sets to 30 seconds ...watch your form and the thicknes of the bar, if the bar is too thick your wrists , brachilis will get tired quickly before the biceps does ........


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

THE reason i'm saying that you should decrease your rest interval is because that biceps usually recover quicker  than other muscles......


----------



## Pierre (Jan 17, 2007)

It's *not *that I'm striving, as our peer Gazhole so eloquently put it "to be as sore as a hookers ass in the morning." It just strikes me as odd that every other body part gets *ever so slightly sore *the next day, but the biceps.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

wala said:


> exactly... If i wanna know if my bi training is working, i use a tape-measure



Exactly.

And also, your sig is great. The wii rocks


----------

